# What is salary in Singapore for call centre agent?



## Shadew

Hello all..

I am very happy to find this site 

I have job offer in Singapore as indonesian call centre agent, they have offered me SGD 2150 and SGD 344 for house allowance.

Is that enough to cover living cost in Singapore? Is that good salary?

Thank you guys for your help.

Cheers


----------



## WonderLust

Basic living cost = Accomodation + Food + Transport

Monthly
Accomodation for a single room HDB will be around $600
Food will be debatable, usually around $500
Transport $150

If your plan is to work in Singapore for the shortterm, say 5 years and save the maximum within this time frame, you can try co-sharing a room, that will give you an additional $300 every month.

For a call centre agent a pay of about 2.5K for a foreigner is rather reasonable I would say.


----------



## afrindalvi

hey hie,
Can u advice me how did u get a job in singapore.
Even i wish u apply plsssss help


----------



## simonsays

you want us to find you a job ? Don't you read through and do some legwork ?


----------



## afrindalvi

ecureilx said:


> you want us to find you a job ? Don't you read through and do some legwork ?


to be frank i had even visited singapore for job hunt in sept2011
was der for about more than 21 days.
bt everywhr whr i went for interviews dey gave d same reply currently 'this position is open to singaporeans/pr'....we cant give u a job bcoz we dont have foreign quota anymore
i wasted around lacs of rupees in singapore from 30th sep11 to 20 oct11


----------



## afrindalvi

and there was a typo err in my previous thread
i meant i wish to apply not u apply````


----------



## simonsays

afrindalvi said:


> to be frank i had even visited singapore for job hunt in sept2011
> was der for about more than 21 days.
> bt everywhr whr i went for interviews dey gave d same reply currently 'this position is open to singaporeans/pr'....we cant give u a job bcoz we dont have foreign quota anymore
> i wasted around lacs of rupees in singapore from 30th sep11 to 20 oct11


so what is wrong if employers want locals or pr ? 

That is the way the world works, try getting an employment / work pass in India for a foreigner - they may make to hell and back sooner than getting a work pass.

Again, if you are applying as a foreigner, the government controls foreign intake with due reason .. so that locals are not unemployed while foreigners are taking the jobs.

For call center - my 2 cents - forget Singapore. There are cheaper filipinos and indonesians, who are quite contended with 1,800 S$ salary, and heck they work for even lesser .. 

And for same job, again, with the recent budget, the foreign intakes have been tightened.

Do I sense a bit of frustration in your posting, while demanding that you be given a job ?

come here as a better qualified person, in a job that is in need .. the type of job that is exempted from the qouta business.

While Singapore had it's attraction, it is being tightened further unless you can show some real value to an employer, and MOM.

Else .. harsh to say it, even though I am a foreigner, it is TOUGH TIMES AHEAD. 

Why not, as a suggestion, try Mid-East ?


----------

